# Chops



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Fired up the ole Akorn and reverse seared some boneless pork chops tonite.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Man that looks good. I love thick chops grilled then dipped in pepper corn sauce. I just had them 2 days ago.


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

I love me some pork chops too. Around Xmas through January, some of the stores here sell whole pork loins for $1.99lb. It's a great deal and a money saver. I carve them up into roasts and chops with the chops getting whittled into kabobs and stir-fry dishes for the wok.

Do you ever brine your chops?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Outrigger said:


> Do you ever brine your chops?


I have not yet. I have only brined birds but will likely do pork soon.


----------



## Wkndfishlife (Oct 13, 2013)

You could try stuffing the chops with chive cream cheese and jalapeno. I also saw a recipe with chive cream cheese, dried cranberries and I think walnuts??


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Outrigger said:


> I love me some pork chops too. Around Xmas through January, some of the stores here sell whole pork loins for $1.99lb. It's a great deal and a money saver. I carve them up into roasts and chops with the chops getting whittled into kabobs and stir-fry dishes for the wok.
> 
> Do you ever brine your chops?


I have brined them and they are great....but really come out tasting like ham and that is ok. Put lots of crushed fennel seed on the fat and put them on the grill. Your neighbors will be all like "is my Frisbee in your back yard?"


----------

